# Marine Aquariums > Marine Fish >  Copperband for my tank

## Gary R

Well i'v ended up finding and buying a nice copperband butterfly fish for my tank to try and keep the nasty aiptasia anemone at bay ... Had him for a couple of weeks now and he as made himself at home and is always one of the first fish in line when it comes to feeding time, the rest of the day he is looking around the rocks so its a good start  :Smile: 

copperband.jpg

----------

